# Training Day



## BM-Addict

*Training Day 2013*

*Training Day 2013* :buffer:

Hi Guys
I have been in touch with James of Ti22 Detailing fame and we are planning to arrange a training day. 
James has the reputation of being one of the best professional detailers in the country and his work has featured regularly on Detailing World. He was also recently featured on Pistonheads for "de-dogging" Chris Harris's Audi S4.

The training day will be of great benefit to anyone who is interested in detailing or who just wants to make their car look its best, and will be held in a location 1 mile from M4 J32.

_Would any of you who are interested please contact me ASAP as there are a limited number of places.
I did post this before but the thread seems to have disappeared so would those of you who said they were interested please contact me again. _

Date will be Sunday 8th September and the charge will be £40 each

Thanks

Roland
07723 377885


----------



## Eaglepete

As text/conversation ... very keen ;-)


----------



## BM-Addict

Thanks Pete, look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Gilfishman

If you could run date and price by me I be interested,thankyou,,,but I'm a newbie in this game,,,,:wave:


----------



## BM-Addict

Gilfishman said:


> If you could run date and price by me I be interested,thankyou,,,but I'm a newbie in this game,,,,:wave:


Hi Gilfishman
I am a Newbie too! Thats why i thought a training day was a good idea
The date is Sunday 8th September and the price is £40 each.

Thanks

Roland


----------



## Eaglepete

Excellent - I'm in ... book im danno lmao !!


----------



## Adam106

text sent


----------



## daddycool

Hey great news, it's even on my day off lol. I'm defo up for it so count me in. I guess it's pay on the day yeah Roland. 
PM sent and text you in the morning.


----------



## Jonathank

Yes please, I'm up for this too. What do you need from me to confirm my place?


----------



## asbo

interested definitely!


----------



## Nally

Town name need to see how far it is


----------



## BM-Addict

*deposit*

Hi Guys
thanks for the interest.
Payments will be a deposit of £20 to James
and £20 on the day. James said he will post 
on here soon with further info.
Looking forward to meeting you :thumb:
Roland


----------



## BM-Addict

*Location*

Location is Taffs Well near Cardiff. CF15 7RZ. 1 mile from M4 J32.


----------



## daddycool

That's OK with me, just let us know the way to pay the deposit as soon as you can. Looking forward to being shown the right way to do things lol. Just to be sure do we need to bring anything or will we be using supplied equipment and gear.


----------



## Eaglepete

I think people brought some of there own gear if they had any last time ... see previous detail training thread ...


----------



## littlejack

I'm in if there's still places available cheers
steve...


----------



## Gilfishman

Please count me in,,,,and how to send deposit,,,,:thumb:manythanks....taffs well is down the road for me.


----------



## BM-Addict

littlejack said:


> I'm in if there's still places available cheers
> steve...


Hi Steve, your name is on the list.
Thanks

Roland


----------



## BM-Addict

Hi Guys
Thanks for all the interest and things are looking good for the day.
As soon as I have more info I will post it on here.
Thanks

Roland


----------



## littlejack

BM-Addict said:


> Hi Steve, your name is on the list.
> Thanks
> 
> Roland


Many thanks when does the deposit have to be paid by? Or shall I just drop James a line.....:thumb:


----------



## Dave28uk

BM-Addict said:


> Hi Guys
> Thanks for all the interest and things are looking good for the day.
> As soon as I have more info I will post it on here.
> Thanks
> 
> Roland


If there is a spare place I would like to put my name down :thumb:


----------



## BM-Addict

*The List*

Hi Guys
I have been in touch with James and he has said that he will take deposits next weekend.
First we need to make up a list to confirm the number of people who definetly want to book a place. 
The ideal number is 10 but between 8 and 12 would be ok.

Here are the happy people so far :detailer:

We are almost there:thumb:

!. Eaglepete - Pete
2. Adam106 - Adam
3. Daddycool - Chris
4. Jonathank - Jonathan
5. Littlejack - Steve
6. Gilfishman - 
7. Dave28uk - Dave
8. Matt.Allen123 - Matt
9. Lew007 - Lewis
10. Valleysmale
11.
12.

If there is enough interest maybe a second day could be arranged for others, or maybe for the same people to cover a different aspect of detailing, or maybe even a mini-detailing course 

I think the biggest issue most people have is on how to get the best possible results from a D/A or rotary polisher and on how to do any wet sanding. Would you all like training on this?

Also I have been thinking that if there are many people who need somewhere undercover to work on there cars I could make the warehouse available at the weekends. There would be a charge as the overheads are horrendous, but it would not be a lot per person. I can also offer storage space if you need somewhere to keep a car.

If you are interested we could also have a meet at the warehouse now and again. There is a large carpark outside.

I would like to hear your views, so please let me know what you think.

Thanks and look forward to hearing from you

Roland


----------



## matt.allen123

I'd love to do this, pop my name down


----------



## BM-Addict

matt.allen123 said:


> I'd love to do this, pop my name down


Thanks Matt.

You are on the list

Roland :thumb:


----------



## Jonathank

Yes, effective use of the d/a for me please. I'd be happy to pay a bit extra for access to space where I could practise my new found skills.


----------



## Dave28uk

Jonathank said:


> Yes, effective use of the d/a for me please. I'd be happy to pay a bit extra for access to space where I could practise my new found skills.


Second that :buffer:


----------



## gar1380

i would have come on this but booked holiday and it falls in the middle of the week when away , but on for another date if it goes to plan with you guys after this one as i need DA tuition.


----------



## Eaglepete

Dave28uk said:


> Second that :buffer:


 :buffer: ..... Third on this ...... 

More course's available the better ;-) I think there is big demand for this ... matts coming from Daventry :doublesho .... I think a lot of you pro detailers are missing out on makin a couple of bob !!:thumb:


----------



## valleysmale

canyou place my name on the list please, im on holiday and will be home next week i can then arrange the payment thanks


----------



## BM-Addict

valleysmale said:


> canyou place my name on the list please, im on holiday and will be home next week i can then arrange the payment thanks


Thanks
You are on the list.

Roland :thumb:


----------



## BM-Addict

gar1380 said:


> i would have come on this but booked holiday and it falls in the middle of the week when away , but on for another date if it goes to plan with you guys after this one as i need DA tuition.


Hi, if that is your 8 Series I shall be VERY DISAPPOINTED that you cannot come 
I would have really liked to have a good look at it.

Roland


----------



## BM-Addict

*Update*



BM-Addict said:


> Hi Guys
> I have been in touch with James and he has said that he will take deposits next weekend.
> First we need to make up a list to confirm the number of people who definetly want to book a place.
> The ideal number is 10 but between 8 and 12 would be ok.
> 
> Here are the happy people so far :detailer:
> 
> We are almost there:thumb:
> 
> !. Eaglepete - Pete
> 2. Adam106 - Adam
> 3. Daddycool - Chris
> 4. Jonathank - Jonathan
> 5. Littlejack - Steve
> 6. Gilfishman -
> 7. Dave28uk - Dave
> 8. Matt.Allen123 - Matt
> 9. Lew007 - Lewis
> 10. Valleysmale
> 11.
> 12.
> 
> Reserve places.
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> If there is enough interest maybe a second day could be arranged for others, or maybe for the same people to cover a different aspect of detailing, or maybe even a mini-detailing course
> 
> I think the biggest issue most people have is on how to get the best possible results from a D/A or rotary polisher and on how to do any wet sanding. Would you all like training on this?
> 
> Also I have been thinking that if there are many people who need somewhere undercover to work on there cars I could make the warehouse available at the weekends. There would be a charge as the overheads are horrendous, but it would not be a lot per person. I can also offer storage space if you need somewhere to keep a car.
> 
> If you are interested we could also have a meet at the warehouse now and again. There is a large carpark outside.
> 
> I would like to hear your views, so please let me know what you think.
> 
> Thanks and look forward to hearing from you
> 
> Roland


Hi Guys :wave:

We now have 10 names on the list 

Room for only 2 more, so if you want a place, be quick!

But for everyone that is interested, please keep your names rolling in.
Your names can be put down as reserves, or maybe a second day can be arranged.

Thanks

Roland


----------



## Ti22

Hi guys, have had a few things going on so sorry I've been late to post here.

I'm now able to take deposits of £20 to secure places. These should be in cash to me at the workshop, or by PayPal to [email protected]

If using Paypal please mark on there your name and forum name.

I'll put together a plan for the day closer to the time, but there will be some machine polishing training, as well as general detailing stuff and lots of time to answer any queries you have generally.

Best regards,

James.


----------



## lew007

Hi James, I've just sent you my deposit through PayPal
Regards
Lewis


----------



## Ti22

lew007 said:


> Hi James, I've just sent you my deposit through PayPal
> Regards
> Lewis


received thanks :thumb:


----------



## littlejack

Hi James will drop the money in next weekend if that's ok.....


----------



## Eaglepete

Hi James
Deposit sent through PayPal - used friends and family payment so no fees ? Hope this is ok !!

Cheers

Pete


----------



## tamkingho200

!. Eaglepete - Pete
2. Adam106 - Adam
3. Daddycool - Chris
4. Jonathank - Jonathan
5. Littlejack - Steve
6. Gilfishman - 
7. Dave28uk - Dave
8. Matt.Allen123 - Matt
9. Lew007 - Lewis
10. Valleysmale
11. tamkingho200-Edmond
12.


----------



## Ti22

Eaglepete said:


> Hi James
> Deposit sent through PayPal - used friends and family payment so no fees ? Hope this is ok !!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Pete


All received thanks pete :thumb:


----------



## Davie

I would like to come if possible? My only issue is I don't have PayPal, how can I send you a deposit?


----------



## Eaglepete

Davie said:


> I would like to come if possible? My only issue is I don't have PayPal, how can I send you a deposit?


Do know anybody who might have ? Or you could always register with them - doesn't cost anything to register or send money ( most of the time !! ) you could ring James and pay by card or send a cheque ... that's up to James of course ;-) 
As long as you're definite you want to come , I'm sure something can be sorted !!

Pete


----------



## gar1380

BM-Addict said:


> Hi, if that is your 8 Series I shall be VERY DISAPPOINTED that you cannot come
> I would have really liked to have a good look at it.
> 
> Roland


hi , yes it is my 8 series , sorry i will be away for this meet  but hopefully be there for the next one :buffer:

Gareth


----------



## Jonathank

Hi James. I sent you £20 via PayPal a few days ago but on the note with it I said 'for the training day on 2/9,. I know it's the 8th so please ignore my error.


----------



## Ti22

Hi Jonathan, all received thanks.

Only 3 paid up and places secured so far:
lew007
eaglepete
JanathanUK


----------



## daddycool

Hi James, just made my deposit payment via Paypal. You should receive it shortly.


----------



## Dave28uk

Will pay the deposit when I get home later tonight


----------



## BM-Addict

gar1380 said:


> hi , yes it is my 8 series , sorry i will be away for this meet  but hopefully be there for the next one :buffer:
> 
> Gareth


Hi Gareth
I am looking forward to seeing it. I love big BMW's.
I have had several 5 and 7 series but never an 8 

Roland


----------



## Dave28uk

Evening, money sent can you confirm when you have received it please James


----------



## TANNERS

yep how do i pay ?????:wave:


----------



## BM-Addict

TANNERS said:


> yep how do i pay ?????:wave:


Hi
deposits should be paid to James at Ti22.
Here are the details copied from James post.

_"I'm now able to take deposits of £20 to secure places. These should be in cash to me at the workshop, or by PayPal to [email protected]

If using Paypal please mark on there your name and forum name. "_

Thanks

Roland :thumb:


----------



## BM-Addict

Hi Guys
Thanks to Balfour Beatty accidentally cutting my cable while digging up the pavement I have been without an internet connection for 10 days

Thankyou to those of you who have paid deposits to James for the Training Day. 
Would anyone else who would like to attend please confirm this by paying their deposits.

Thanks

Roland


----------



## Dave28uk

Bummer 

Hate being with out the Internet, can you confirm with James that he has received my payment, did pm him but heard nothing back.

Dave


----------



## Gilfishman

Just sent payment James via PayPal.......gilfishman:thumb::newbie:


----------



## Loken

I may be a bit late to this party but are there any spaces left? Also I haven't spotted a post, but what exactly will be covered?

Thanks


----------



## BM-Addict

Loken said:


> I may be a bit late to this party but are there any spaces left? Also I haven't spotted a post, but what exactly will be covered?
> 
> Thanks


Hi
There are still places available but they are going fast.
Here is a copy of James post.

"_I'm now able to take deposits of £20 to secure places. These should be in cash to me at the workshop, or by PayPal to [email protected]

If using Paypal please mark on there your name and forum name.

I'll put together a plan for the day closer to the time, but there will be some machine polishing training, as well as general detailing stuff and lots of time to answer any queries you have generally. _"

Thanks

Roland :thumb:


----------



## Ti22

Sorry Dave, been working away with limited internet. All received.

deposits received are now:
Lew007
eaglepete
JanathanUK
Dave28
Gilfishman

Cheers,

James


----------



## Jonathank

5 deposits out of 11 interested. That's a bit disappointing. Come on guys, sort it out.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

If it was a couple of weeks later I'd be in. Don't move to Wales until 20th Sept


----------



## BM-Addict

Hi Guys

A reminder to those of you who want a place on the training day on 8th September,

would you please pay your deposits to James as soon as you can.

Thanks

Roland :thumb:


----------



## daddycool

Hi there, James. Just checked and my payment was completed through Paypal on the 26th July and as I've been away for a week with diabolical internet only now getting chance to check emails and such. I notice by your post that my payment has not been received can you double check for me and let me know if you have received it since then.

Chris.


----------



## tamkingho200

sorry that according to birthday party to attend and i will need to pull out on this one. sorry for the late reply


----------



## Ti22

Hi Chris, sorry missed that somehow - yes all received thanks!

Now confirmed:

Lew007
eaglepete
JanathanUK
Dave28
Gilfishman
Daddycool


----------



## littlejack

Sorry guys will have to remove my name from the list as I have made arrangements to be away that weekend.... Sorry for any inconvenience caused.....
steve


----------



## Ryanst

Hi I know it's late I was wondering if there are 2 places left as my mate and i are interested in coming along if we can get time off work.


----------



## Ti22

Hi Ryan, yes there are 2 places left. Deposits will confirm your places - how to pay these is earlier in the thread...

Just working out the details of the course, if people can put up anything particular they'd like to cover that'd be great.. ta


----------



## BM-Addict

*Training Day*

Hi Ryan :thumb:
I hope that you and your friend can come along.
We shall be pleased to see you both there.
The date is Sunday 8th September :buffer:
Thanks

Roland


----------



## Loken

I had a PM earlier about free spaces so I've sent my deposit to James via PayPal


----------



## Ti22

All received thanks Loken, Now confirmed are:

Lew007
eaglepete
JanathanUK
Dave28
Gilfishman
Daddycool
Loken
BM Addict

So up to 4 spaces still available..


----------



## Loken

Good stuff. I picked up the postcode from this thread of where it will be held but do you have any more info as to the location - is it an industrial estate or anything like that - just so I know what to look out for where I get there 

Cheers,
Simon.


----------



## Gilfishman

Some info would be good now,,,,,only 7 days away,start/ finish time and postcode / address,.....do we need to bring anything?? Or is a beef dinner inc in the price as its Sunday,...lol....


----------



## Gilfishman

Gilfishman said:


> Some info would be good now,,,,,only 7 days away,start/ finish time and postcode / address,.....do we need to bring anything?? Or is a beef dinner inc in the price as its Sunday,...lol....


I've gone back through posts now,,...got postcode:thumb:


----------



## Loken

Yeah I was wondering about the times as well ^_^


----------



## lew007

Gilfishman said:


> Some info would be good now,,,,,only 7 days away,start/ finish time and postcode / address,.....do we need to bring anything?? Or is a beef dinner inc in the price as its Sunday,...lol....


This^^ I will be booking accomodation nearby this eve for the sat night, I dont fancy a 3hr drive up and back in the same day lol, I guess a travel lodge near cardiff/newport junctions will be fairly close. 
Lew


----------



## abeseiso

*Still places for this weekend?*

Hello,

I am very new to auto detailing, and really need to find classes like this one.
Are there any places left for this workshop on the 8th? If so, please let me know and I will pay the deposit right away.

I don't have any tools and am very new, I hope that's OK? :newbie:
Cheers.
Allam


----------



## BM-Addict

Hi Guys
_There are still 3 places left so if you want to come along and you haven't booked please pay your deposit to James ASAP._
James will confirm but I expect the time to be 10 until 4 or 5 with a 1 hour break for lunch.
I would suggest that if you do have them bring a machine polisher, mops and different grades of polish.
Location is at CF15 7RZ which is about 1 mile from M4 J32.
Thanks

Roland


----------



## BM-Addict

Hi Stew
I got your text re. payement of deposit.
Look forward to seeing you on the day.
Thanks

Roland :thumb:


----------



## Jonathank

lew007 said:


> This^^ I will be booking accomodation nearby this eve for the sat night, I dont fancy a 3hr drive up and back in the same day lol, I guess a travel lodge near cardiff/newport junctions will be fairly close.
> Lew


Lew, I'd try Cardiff west services. There's a lodge there, it's close and cheap.


----------



## Gilfishman

abeseiso said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am very new to auto detailing, and really need to find classes like this one.
> Are there any places left for this workshop on the 8th? If so, please let me know and I will pay the deposit right away.
> 
> I don't have any tools and am very new, I hope that's OK? :newbie:
> Cheers.
> Allam


Same here really:wave:


----------



## Jonathank

Hey Lew

£57 here: http://www.travelodge.co.uk/hotels/83/Cardiff-M4-hotel


----------



## Ti22

Hi Guys, yep getting close now!

It'll be 10am to 4pm. Most of the day will be hands on with plenty of opportunity to ask questions/ look at specific car problems/ measure paint depths. Lunch will be 1/2 hour ish with some breaks in the day for the smokers. Roland - what are the local eating facilities like? I'm sure you suggested bringing lunch if possible as there wasn't much in the immediate area. I will not be leaving to get anything anyway!

Please bring ALL the detailing kit you have. Also very important is a torch. The brighter the better.. I will have spares of a few things but not enough to go around.

Rough day plan:

Was thinking about this more last night. Topics will be as follows:

General introduction - washing/ decontaminating etc.

Machine polishing:

Types of machine - D\A Vs Rotary
Types of polish - different cuts and 'fillers'
Types of Pad
Paint depth measuring - inc. different types of guage
Paint types/ makeup/ differences

Machine use:
- do's and dont's
- things to practice
- common mistakes to avoid
- practice

finishing - waxing/ wheels/ glass/ interiors etc!


Stewarts deposit all received thanks..

Directions from roland:

The warehouse is at CF15 7RZ.
When you turn on to Cemetery Road, go up the hill, through the estate, past the cemetery to the steel barrier and up a private road. At the end you will find a car park with a big green warehouse on the left -it's in there!


----------



## BM-Addict

*Grrrrrr*

I have just spent 30 mins typing out a post, clicked submit and found that I had become logged out and lost the post

Time to start again


----------



## BM-Addict

*More Info*

Thanks James

The topics covered sound perfect to me.

Here is a bit more info for you all

1. There are pubs, shops and chip shops within 5-10 mins drive but it would be quicker and easier to eat at the warehouse. If you would like to bring your own food do so but I will make some sandwiches and get crisps and bottles of water.

2. Please bring extension leads with your kit.

3. Those of you who have not yet bought your own kit will still learn a lot and will have a better idea of what to buy.

4. The road from the barrier up to the warehouse has some nasty potholes. The worst are on the left just past the barrier, and on the left on the hill as the road curves to the left, so WATCH OUT, you have been WARNED!

The 8th September should be a really good day and I am looking forward to meeting you all.
Maybe we could meet up again in a few weeks time and you can show off your new detailing skills :buffer:
Thanks

Roland


----------



## rangey55

Hi all looking forward to the day and meeting everyone .

Cheers Stew


----------



## lew007

Decided to travel up on the day since its a 10am start, thanks for the info on the travelodge though. I will be bringing my valet wagon full of gear though unfortunatly only have the one machine polisher. See you all sunday 

P.s roland- do you have a contact number as I am bound to get lost , pm me


----------



## Jonathank

I'm getting quite excited. I've been looking forward to the day for a while. I'm a bit sad really. Detailing is going to be my new hobby. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone and picking up some tips as well as learning from the valet master James. By the way James, do you (or any other S.E Wales Detailer reading this) recall detailing a Boxster 987 registration M1DEW?


----------



## Loken

You're not alone mate, I'm looking forward to learning how to effectively use a DA as I'll be picking one up very soon ^_^


----------



## Eaglepete

Loken said:


> You're not alone mate, I'm looking forward to learning how to effectively use a DA as I'll be picking one up very soon ^_^


Me too - I've had mine for 8-10 months - too frightened to use it  pmsl !!


----------



## Gilfishman

Used mine on my brand new landrover ,Monday,,bit nervous,but soon go in to it,...only went up to number 3 setting mind:thumb::buffer::buffer:impressive finish and so fast.


----------



## Eaglepete

Gilfishman said:


> Used mine on my brand new landrover ,Monday,,bit nervous,but soon go in to it,...only went up to number 3 setting mind:thumb::buffer::buffer:impressive finish and so fast.


 :doublesho .... 30/40k worth ... bit nervous be f****d ... I'd definitely be wearing brown trousers !!!! 

I don't know whether it will help James but it might be worth everyone listing what they can bring with them ?!

I'm bringing a g220 ( no pads ) 7" backing plate , some meguiars 105/205 etc polishes , a 5m ext lead ... thats it f me im afraid - don't even possess a torch worth bringing !! :devil:


----------



## Dave28uk

Eeeekkkk!!! Not long now 

Ain't got a machine but will bring all my kit extension lead and light included also the sandwiches, see you all Sunday bright and early

Cheers for heads up on the pot homes


----------



## abeseiso

Hi, just sent deposit, looking forward to Sunday. Thanks for the directions. I have no gear since I'm a newbie, hoping to learn what to buy first!


----------



## Ti22

Thanks for the deposit - received with thanks!

See you tomorrow.

With regards to kit - we've only got what we've got, there might be a bit of sharing required.. I have a few machines i'll be bringing though ;o)


----------



## BM-Addict

*Tomorrow*

Hi Guys
I hope you are all ready for tomorrow.
Looking forward to seeing you 

Roland


----------



## Loken

Just wanted to say thanks to James and Roland for organising today. I'm sure I can speak for everyone by saying we really enjoyed and learnt a lot!

Here are a few photos of the M3 that we worked on and some before and afters..

Drivers rear quarter










boot..










boot close up..










more from the boot..










drivers door before..










during..










after..










50/50..










Lower door panel before..










and after..










Similar results all around the car so great job everyone ^_^


----------



## Ajm3

Evening gents. New on here, just signed up today. Sods law i'm a week late for this! 

I hope theres another day in the future as i would definately be up for it


----------



## NathanG

This is my 1st post after loitering around for over a year (never registered though). Bought all my products from recommendations on here. This course is exactly what i've been looking for and can't believe i've missed it. Absolute bugger.

Is there any chance that this will be run again. I really want to buy a machine polisher but would like some experience 1st etc.


----------



## mjracing

I am in the same situation as above. I too would be interested in this.


----------



## Ti22

We'll be running another one soon guys! Don't worry!


----------



## WayneST250

Any dates arranged for 2014?


----------



## clap

I'd be up for this in 2014. I'm in Cardiff.


----------



## Ti22

Nothing yet.. maybe run one march ish?


----------



## clap

Cool.


----------



## WayneST250

Ti22 said:


> Nothing yet.. maybe run one march ish?


Hi 
Any updates on this please?


----------



## Ti22

Nothing planned.. 

OK - so who would be up for a training course around mid March?


----------



## littlejack

Depends on what day missed the last one


----------



## clap

Yeah, I would definitely be up for it. I can't do Sunday 2nd. Other Sundays look clear. Sat mornings look clear too. As soon as you confirm the date I'll pay.


----------



## TANNERS

:thumb::thumb::thumb:ydw


----------



## Geordieexile

I may be up for this depending on work diary.


----------



## m4rt1n

Count me in James, the last one sounded really good but I only just found this thread so I'm up for the next one.


----------



## Hazza197

:buffer: Any update on this? Could do with some machine polishing training


----------



## Ti22

Will run one when the demand is there.. Thinking about a saturday in May for 5ish people.

How about the 3rd or the 17th?


----------



## TANNERS

17th my birthday done :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Adam106

I'm up for this, Should be able to get a few others in as well!


----------



## clap

I am afraid I can't do May. Work at the start is a problem, then I'm on hols. June would be great .


----------



## clap

Actually I prob could do the 3rd May.


----------



## Hazza197

June may be better as I turn 21 on the 2nd so may not be in a fit state! Or the 17th would be lush!


----------



## J306TD

Where is this held?


----------



## BENJY

Count me in for a training day


----------



## Ti22

This would be at our premesis in newport.

I'm erring more towards the 3rd, then maybe another in august ish?


----------



## clap

How long will the course last? I should be in for the 3rd. Is it just on machine polishing? That's prob what I need personally.


----------



## TANNERS

3rd sounds good


----------



## Ti22

Ok guys, lets set this for the 3rd at the unit in Newport. Same as before - £45, 10 am to 4pm

£20 deposit secures your place.

5 places max.

Will start a new thread..

cheers,

James.


----------

